# The Mountaineer



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;blNtZIntoiE]http://youtu.be/blNtZIntoiE[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I liked it. You just need some lead guitar to give it a voice.


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind, thanks


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds good!!

but it gets a little repetitive

you could set that riff up in a looper & then do some interesting things over top ( at first I was sure you were just setting up a loop )


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

I wrote it as a solo guitar piece to do with reverb and/or delay but tracked it with bass & percussion. No doubt it's one for which many layers can be applied. 

Thanks for listening/commenting!


----------

